# Looking for a Raised Panel Bit Set



## arussell0027 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey everyone

In the next month or so I'm going to be working on some new kitchen cabinets and while I've built several cabinets before, this will be my first time building raised panel doors. While I've been drawing them out and trying to figure out any new tools I would need ahead of time my father told me he had a raised panel bit set he had bought a few years ago and never had used it. I thought I had lucked out and saved some money until I went up to the shop and found the box for the bit set and saw it had come from Harbor Freight. While I'm usually not one to care about picking up something for Harbor Freight if it's a one time project I just don't trust these bits to be safe.

So the crossroad where I'm at now is finding a router bit set that is good quality but also keeping the price realistic to what I'm needing it for. After completing this project I'm sure I'll make raised panel doors again but it wont be frequently.

I've found this set on Amazon by Amana for $107 that have good reviews and the panel bit is the style I'm wanting and includes the back cutter. (Cant post full links)

amazon.com/A-G-E-Series-Amana-Tool-MD502/dp/B00EBZBS60/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1407350231&sr=1-1&keywords=raised+panel+router+bit+set]A.G.E. Series by Amana Tool MD502 Raised Panel Door Making Carbide Tipped Router Bit Set with Back Cutter with 1/2-Inch Shank, 3-Piece - Door And Window Router Bits - Amazon.com

I just wanted to check with some of you all that are more experienced and see if this set is overkill for what I'm using it for or if there are any other recommendations.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I have used a Lee Valley bit before and found it to be very good.

Ogee Raised Panel Bits - Lee Valley Tools

I used it about a dozen times and all hardwoods and kept an edge.

I believe most bits are good, I always buy for the job I am doing,,, if a one or two time use, I choose cheap. Most of us like to drive a caddy over a bicycle,,

The Lee Valley bit did this for us,, see photo.

Good luck on your choice, everybody has a favorite.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the Freud precision rail and stile bit set and the raised panel cutter. The rail and stile bits are adjustable. The set comes with extra shims so you can set up for various thicknesses of wood.

I did find that I like the rails and stiles to be 13/16's thick. That made things line up better.

Just a note bout the panel cutter. That is a big bit (3 1/2 inches) and may or may not fit in your table opening. check out mmy projects for lots of pics if you like.

And welcome aboard.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like my Freuds...
Freud Tools

and there's Whiteside...
Whiteside Machine Company


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> I like my Freuds...
> Freud Tools
> 
> and there's Whiteside...
> Whiteside Machine Company


My point,,, we all have favorites...  I have used the Freud bits as well,,, great bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Check twice! said:


> My point,,, we all have favorites...  I have used the Freud bits as well,,, great bits.


use to use a lot of made in Israel Amana till made in China Amana starting showing up...
couldn't justify the money..


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> use to use a lot of made in Israel Amana till made in China Amana starting showing up...
> couldn't justify the money..


A bit is only as good as it's driver..

Gotta ask, do you watch Top Gear,,,, or am I thinking stickman...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Check twice! said:


> A bit is only as good as it's driver..
> 
> Gotta ask, do you watch Top Gear,,,, or am I thinking stickman...


never saw it...
stickman??? as in a driver...
I'm production so I pay attention on the returns a tool or accessory gives me...
it's either go/no go w/o any love hate relationships...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry I can't help but welcome to the forum


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Check twice! said:


> A bit is only as good as it's driver..
> 
> Gotta ask, do you watch Top Gear,,,, or am I thinking stickman...


if I watch anything it'll be Nova, BBC Nature, Nature, Science and the like...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

stickman??? as in a driver..

No as in tree,,, branch,,, wood,,, woodworking site,,, Darn,, wrong again, 

Chat again soon,,, I think we are should let Mr. arussell0027 have his thread back.

The pleasure is mine, have a fine day.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. So you already have what? Table saw, etc. Some sort of router table. Hard to tell I did not see any intro from you.


----------



## arussell0027 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey sorry about that kind of jumped the gun on the introduction part. Woodworking has been a hobby in my family for several generations. While I've done several smaller projects the majority of my experience has come from home remodeling. 

The house I currently own was purchased just under three years ago and I gutted the majority of it and renovated. This included replacing all flooring with hardwood and tile, adding trimwork throughout the house, hanging new door panels, and some light construction work as I moved a few walls around. The kitchen cabinets were removed and I sanded them down and painted them to be used for the time being as I did not have the time or funds to complete a full build at the time.

As far as tools my most used are a Hitachi C10FL table saw and an older model Ryobi sliding miter saw (The model has slipped my mind at the moment). The router I have is a Porter Cable 890 I purchased a few years back but haven't gotten to put nearly enough use to it. I don't have a router table yet I think I'm going to pick up the Grizzly one that has been recommended on a few posts here on the forums for the time being then eventually build the ultimate router table. I have several other tools in the shop as well but those are some of the more important ones.

Thanks for the suggestions so far as well. I really like Freud, both my saws have Freud blades on them, but the price is a bit over what I was wanting to spend. Then again if I ponder on it long enough I could convince myself into buying them.

Sorry for going on so long hopefully I've covered everything. If anyone has any other questions though feel free to ask.


----------



## retired92 (Dec 1, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I have the Freud precision rail and stile bit set and the raised panel cutter. The rail and stile bits are adjustable. The set comes with extra shims so you can set up for various thicknesses of wood.
> 
> I did find that I like the rails and stiles to be 13/16's thick. That made things line up better.
> 
> ...


Mike,

What is the size of your rail & stile stock to start with so that you can have the 
13/16th thickness you suggest for the end result?

Thanks
Don


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

retired92 said:


> Mike,
> 
> What is the size of your rail & stile stock to start with so that you can have the
> 13/16th thickness you suggest for the end result?
> ...


I started with 4/4 rough stock and milled it to 13/16.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Don
13/16” is a arbitrary number, anything close to ¾” will be fine the most important thing is that your limber has no bows or twists spent more time at lumber yard making sure that your lumber is grain and color matched,
now plane all lumber to same thickness before you start I usually start with 8’ x 6” lumber plane it, then rip to widths needed
the reason for 6" width is i do not like glue panels with wider stock do to cupping (some people will only go 4")


----------



## retired92 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks to Mike & Semipro for the response. I am in the learning process and any guidance is greatly appreciated..

Thanks again
Don


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Adam we use the Sommerfeld Rail and Stile set with the Yonico raised panel cutters. The Yonicos have actually proven to be very good bits, and a amazingly low price. They have a lifetime warranty also. We have to face facts almost all of these bits are made in China even the Sommerfelds. I cannot justify the price of the Whiteside American made bits for home use, although I do buy many Whiteside bits. If I were looking fo another rail and stile set I think I would have to go for the Yonicos from Precision Bits. I paid about $100 for the last rail and stile set from Sommerfeld, The same set from Precision bits is less than $40, with a lifetime warranty. If nothing else they may be keeping these other bit makers in line. This is the last raised panel we bought, just so you can see te price through Amazon, with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IKKP86/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

Quality Router Bits, Router Tables at Unbeatable Prices - PrecisionBits.com 

Dick


----------



## arussell0027 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the links to those I had heard good things about Yonico bits and for that price it's hard not to try them. I'm wanting to pick up some lumber to start working on the frames and boxes but a lot of my time is being spent working on my grandmother's last house preparing it to sell in about a month. You never realize how much needs to be done to a house until you take everything out of it and start nit picking as if you were a buyer.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*+1*



Stick486 said:


> if I watch anything it'll be Nova, BBC Nature, Nature, Science and the like...


I am with you Stick on your viewing choices. I would also have to include the History channel.

Dick


----------

